# ATTN Club Members - Contact Info Updates



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

To all club members,

I sent an email to all of the club members I have on file with a request that you respond back to me that you received the email. I'm trying to make sure I have everyones contact info correctly entered. If you did not receive that email, please PM me your name and contact info here on APC and I will add/repair your info in my master list.

BTW, Great Meeting. I believe we got a lot accomplished and had a great turnout. 

Thanks, Mike Herod


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

received and it was great to see everybody and hello to our new members


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I got the email, and okay with members emailing me.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

What Joey said


----------

